# Tuna fishing from Dauphin Island, Alabama



## capthierry (Aug 9, 2008)

Fishing has been good and the weather has been cooperating with us!  We have been catching nice dolphin, wahoo, and some tunas on the 2 day trips offshore.  We have been fishing around the rigs about 80 miles offshore.  We have 3 spaces open on the 2 day trip for September 20 & 21, 2008 aboard the 65 ft. ESCAPE from Dauphin Island (Alabama) Marina. We also take day trips- Call us for details 251 861 5302 or visit us on the web:  www.captainmikeonline.com


----------



## bross07 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great catch!


----------



## sportingarms (Aug 13, 2008)

Tournament fishing with Capt. Mike Thierry is one heck of a lot of fun!  I'm in the top picture, by the way, on the far right!  We went to the Captain's meeting on Wednesday, we were served all we could eat and drink; made our bets in the Calcutta pool; and then went back to Dauphin Island.  We left the pass by 5 pm and went to our area of choice.  We found blue water and caught a lot of Dolphin (Mahi Mahi).  We saw 5 Marlin, one took our bait!  Nathan Murphy was unable to land the fish!  We caught 2 large Dolphin, one by Jerry Wood and one by Stan Erwin.  When we weighed in we had won 1st and 3rd for Dolphin, and the $1000 Calcutta.  We spent the night on the boat and they fixed our breakfast and we had a great awards ceremony.   Everything was first class all the way.  The excitement and suspense of a big fish hitting our baits at any moment cannot be explained!  I highly recommend it to anyone with a strong heart!  

Capt. Mike has a first class operation, you won't be disappointed in a trip with him!

Jerry Erwin


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice mahi and very nice sword!!


----------

